# Do que ou que



## pygn

Olá!

Me perguntava se alguém me pode explicar o uso de "do que" gramaticalmente. Sei que é usado para comparativos dessa maneira:

_José é mais agradável __do que João._

Mas a que refere "do"?  Refere à característica sendo comparada ou às pessoas sendo comparadas ou a nenhum dos dois?  (Há casos quando tenha que usar dos/da/das?)

Sei que alguns falantes de português usam "que" em vez de "do que" como em espanhol, mas eu gostaria de entender a gramatica de "do que" também.

Obrigado!


----------



## Macunaíma

É sempre _d*o* que_. Pense na frase desta forma para entender melhor: José é mais agradável de o que João (é).

De + o que= do que.


----------



## englishmania

...more expensive/cheaper *than*...

than = do que
Nunca muda.

Sim, por vezes, diz-se apenas "que" em vez de "do que" - _Ele é mais simpático (do) que ela_.


----------



## Outsider

Nas comparações, tanto se pode dizer "do que" quanto "que". O "do" é facultativo.


----------



## Vós

Eu tenho uma dúvida sobre isso.

Gramaticalmente, a expressão "do que" não pode indicar preferência né?

Digamos: 

Eu prefiro maça do que pêra.

O certo deveria ser: 

Eu prefiro maça a pêra. (esse a tem crase?)

Nas comparações, entretanto nós podemos usar do que, não é mesmo?

Alguém pode me elucidar nisso?


----------



## Fericire

Em comparações, gramaticalmente, o correto é "preferir a". Por exemplo: "Ele prefere algo *a* nada" (sem crase).

Vós, no teu exemplo, o melhor é utilizar "Eu prefiro maçã a pêra" (o acento caiu em "pêra" com o AO 1990, né?).
OBS: "Maça" é um tipo de arma medieval; não esqueça do tilde.


----------



## uchi.m

Vós said:


> Eu prefiro maça a pêra. (esse a tem crase?)


Não tem crase.

O comparativo exige _(do) que_. 

Ex.: a cor azul dos teus olhos é mais bonita (do) que o azul do mar.

No caso do verbo _preferir_, não há comparação, mas sim contraste. Veja que não há intensidade demonstrada em _prefiro maçã a pera_.
No caso do verbo gostar, já há. _Gosto mais de maçã do que de pera_. As duas frutas são gostadas, mas a maçã é mais.


----------



## Fericire

uchi.m said:


> Não tem crase.
> 
> O comparativo exige _(do) que_.
> 
> Ex.: a cor azul dos teus olhos é mais bonita (do) que o azul do mar.
> 
> No caso do verbo _preferir_, não há comparação, mas sim contraste. Veja que não há intensidade demonstrada em _prefiro maçã a pera_.
> No caso do verbo gostar, já há. _Gosto mais de maçã do que de pera_. As duas frutas são gostadas, mas a maçã é mais.



Na frase "Gosto mais de maçã do que de pêra": dá para retirar a preposição que fica antes do "que" (ficando "Gosto mais de maçã que de pêra")? Ou a frase fica incorreta?


----------



## uchi.m

Fericire said:


> Na frase "Gosto mais de maçã do que de pêra": dá para retirar a preposição (ficando "Gosto mais de maçã que de pêra")? Ou a frase fica incorreta?


Corretíssima


----------



## Vós

Obrigado Uchi e obrigado Fericire.

Bem notado maça é uma arma medieval e maçã uma fruta, eu até estava esquecido!

P.S.: Meu Deus, só te faltam tirar a primeira letra maiúscula, foi-se tudo até o circunflexo de pêra, que desgosto!


----------



## anaczz

Desculpe-me, Vós, mas "desconfio" que você ainda não era nascido quando esse acento caiu! Foi  em 1971 (Lei nº 5765 18-12-1971).


----------



## Intus Legere

Macunaíma said:


> É sempre _d*o* que_. Pense na frase desta forma para entender melhor: José é mais agradável de o que João (é).
> 
> De + o que= do que.



Não poderia ser também "de que"?



anaczz said:


> Desculpe-me, Vós, mas "desconfio" que você ainda não era nascido quando esse acento caiu! Foi  em 1971 (Lei nº 5765 18-12-1971).



A grafia não teria mudado com o recente Acordo de 1990? Eu vejo com frequência a palavra "pêra" grafada deste modo, e sempre a escrevi deste mesmo modo. Aliás, pelo que notei, a Wikipédia em português e o Dicionário Priberam apontam para o mesmo recente acordo como a causa da queda do acento.

*[EDITADO]*

Não me entenda mal. Eu li a página providenciada pela colega, mas ainda assim fico com essa forte impressão. (E, agora, com a péssima sensação de que escrevi uma palavra de maneira errada a minha vida inteira.)


----------



## anaczz

Realmente, no Priberam há essa referência e o que posso imaginar é que talvez Portugal não tenha acatado o parecer que motivou essa lei de 1971. No Brasil ela foi aplicada imediatamente (com um prazo de 4 anos para revisão de publicações) e foram abolidos os acentos circunflexos diferenciais como os de êle, tôda, emprêsa, portuguêsa, têrmos, colhêr, fêz, etc. A única exceção foi a palavra "pôde", que mantém o acento obrigatório, mesmo com o acordo de 1990.
É mesmo muito frequente encontrarmos "pêra" escrito por aí, mas eu, pelo menos, não vejo qualquer motivo para que esse acento tenha sido mantido depois da lei de 71.


----------



## Intus Legere

Ana, eu desconfio que não seja esse o caso. Do contrário, eu também escrevi errado a minha vida inteira palavras como "pára" e "pêlo", algo que eu acho bem improvável — embora, de fato, o texto da lei em questão faça uma salvaguarda apenas para o caso de "pôde". Acho bem mais provável que esta lei tenha sido revogada posteriormente ou não tenha sido bem aceita pela população e pelos gramáticos.


----------



## okporip

Intus Legere said:


> Ana, eu desconfio que não seja esse o caso. Do contrário, eu também escrevi errado a minha vida inteira palavras como "pára" e "pêlo", algo que eu acho bem improvável — embora, de fato, o texto da lei em questão faça uma salvaguarda apenas para o caso de "pôde". Acho bem mais provável que esta lei tenha sido revogada posteriormente ou não tenha sido bem aceita pela população e pelos gramáticos.



Intus parece ter razão, o que significa que sempre errei ao escrever sobre a fruta pera (ver aqui). Mas, cá entre nós, a justificativa para o acento diferencial era,  nesse caso, de lascar... (aqui).


----------



## Outsider

anaczz said:


> Realmente, no Priberam há essa referência e o que posso imaginar é que talvez Portugal não tenha acatado o parecer que motivou essa lei de 1971. No Brasil ela foi aplicada imediatamente (com um prazo de 4 anos para revisão de publicações) e foram abolidos os acentos circunflexos diferenciais como os de êle, tôda, emprêsa, portuguêsa, têrmos, colhêr, fêz, etc. A única exceção foi a palavra "pôde", que mantém o acento obrigatório, mesmo com o acordo de 1990.


Em Portugal, até o acordo de 1990, sobravam para aí uma dúzia de casos em que se usavam acentos diferenciais, por exemplo: para/pára, polo/pólo, pelo/pêlo/pélo e, sim senhor, pera/pêra (mas "peras"!) Como o novo acordo, são todos abolidos exceto por/pôr e (facultativamente) pode/pôde.


----------



## Vós

Outsider também no Brasil era assim até este acordo, pelo que sei.

Okporip e Intus também tenho a mesma sensação de vós (ou como alguns preferem a vossa mesma sensação) 

O que está em ciano não me parece tão correto...


----------



## anaczz

Intus Legere said:


> Ana, eu desconfio que não seja esse o caso. Do contrário, eu também escrevi errado a minha vida inteira palavras como "pára" e "pêlo", algo que eu acho bem improvável — embora, de fato, o texto da lei em questão faça uma salvaguarda apenas para o caso de "pôde". Acho bem mais provável que esta lei tenha sido revogada posteriormente ou não tenha sido bem aceita pela população e pelos gramáticos.


Não seria o caso de "pára" e "pólo", cujos acentos não foram eliminados em 71 (apenas os circunflexos diferenciais).



okporip said:


> Intus parece ter razão, o que significa que sempre errei ao escrever sobre a fruta pera (ver aqui). Mas, cá entre nós, a justificativa para o acento diferencial era,  nesse caso, de lascar... (aqui).


Pois é, o problema era justamente esse, a maioria dos acentos diferenciais fechados tinha relação com palavras que praticamente não eram utilizadas no dia a dia, como
toda (ó), fez(é), e pera (é).

Bem, agora fica difícil pesquisar isso na internet, pois tudo já está modificado para o novo acordo. Tenho alguns dicionários em papel aqui e o que vejo é que um brasileiro (Michaelis) traz pera, um português (Porto Editora) pêra. Dos bilíngues, 3 trazem pêra e 1 traz pera...
Ou seja vai saber como se escrevia isso...
O certo é que agora é sem acento.


----------



## notgrandiloquent

Olá amigos,

Ouço ambas as expressões: 'ela é mais bonita _que_ o João' e 'ela é mais bonita _do que_ o João'

Qual é a mais utilizada? Há diferenças entre o uso no Brasil e o Portugal? E se encontra 'do que' em outras construções?

Muito obrigado.


----------



## thejazzman

Nesse contexto, eu acredito que no Brasil as pessoas usem mais "ela é mais bonita do que o João." Para mim, o que soa um pouco estranho dessa frase é a comparação de "ela" (uma mulher) com "o João" (um homem), porque normalmente não se costuma ouvir comparações assim (de beleza) entre diferentes gêneros (pelo menos em inglês). No entanto, a frase está gramaticalmente certa. 

Pode também ouvir no Brasil a primeira construção que você mencionou, porém não com a mesma frequência. (Ela é mais bonita que o João.)


----------



## notgrandiloquent

Olá,

Obrigado pela tua resposta. Quero sublinhar qua são simplesmente exemplos que inventei no momento e não têm verdadeiramente sentido.


----------



## Vanda

Conforme a discussão acima, gramática,  o já respondido, mais este site sobre gramática:
tanto faz.


> tão correcto é dizermos *melhor que* como *melhor do que *1) A Joana é *melhor que* a Justina.
> (2) A Joana é *melhor do que* a Justina.
> Como vemos, há aqui uma comparação. O segundo termo de comparação pode ser introduzido por *que* ou por *do que*. Outros exemplos:
> (3) O meu gato é mais bonito *que/do que* o teu.
> (4) Este casaco está mais bem feito *que/do que* o meu.


----------



## Alandria

thejazzman said:


> Nesse contexto, eu acredito que no Brasil as pessoas usem mais "ela é mais bonita do que o João." Para mim, o que soa um pouco estranho dessa frase é a comparação de "ela" (uma mulher) com "o João" (um homem), porque normalmente não se costuma ouvir comparações assim (de beleza) entre diferentes gêneros (pelo menos em inglês). No entanto, a frase está gramaticalmente certa.
> 
> Pode também ouvir no Brasil a primeira construção que você mencionou, porém não com a mesma frequência. (Ela é mais bonita que o João.)



Os portugueses preferem sem o "do", brasileiros preferem com o "do". Fica claro.

Porém ambos são corretos.


----------

